# New addition



## SweetOpal (Nov 8, 2005)

AFter attending the AMHR nationals this year I was able to finally decide what I want to do with my horses, so my first order of business was to buy what I want! And boy did I find just the right 2 girls. I bought them from The Wagners in OHIO, hope they wont mind Im using thier pics and excuse the sold I don't know how to remove that! But I love these girls will be going to pick them up in OH next weekend.












They are ASPC/AMHR registered, will be close to the 38" mark.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations both are beautiful.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulations... they are absolutely BEAUTIFUL girls and will grace your barn in every way for sure!

Andrea


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 8, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Boy they are beautiful! Congratulations![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 8, 2005)

you know how much I love them they are just stunning!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 9, 2005)

congrats!! i was also looking at that top filly



beautiful ladies!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats both are beautiful girls! The Wagners have some awsome horses. I was over there last weekend and I saw your older girl in person and boy she is prettier in person than the pics. You got a good buy!


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 13, 2005)

Woo hoo, glad to hear she is even better in person, the suspense is killing me. I will be leaving So Cal next thurs to go get them, im just dying over it! And now to hear she looks better in person, wow! I cant even imagine.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 14, 2005)

They are GORGEOUS!!!





Congratulations!

JJay


----------



## HJF (Nov 14, 2005)

Those are a couple of VERY pretty mares!! Congrats!


----------



## Teedee (Nov 15, 2005)

Wooo HOOOOO Can't wait to see your pictures of them...

Be Careful on your trip!

Tammi


----------

